# Chromium build error.



## bluetick (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm catching this error during build. Google has not been my friend with this one.


```
CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/googleurl/googleurl/src/url_canon_icu.o
  CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/googleurl/googleurl/src/url_canon_internal.o
  CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/googleurl/googleurl/src/url_canon_ip.o
  CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/googleurl/googleurl/src/url_canon_mailtourl.o
  CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/googleurl/googleurl/src/url_canon_path.o
  CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/googleurl/googleurl/src/url_canon_pathurl.o
  CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/googleurl/googleurl/src/url_canon_query.o
  CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/googleurl/googleurl/src/url_canon_relative.o
  CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/googleurl/googleurl/src/url_canon_stdurl.o
  CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/googleurl/googleurl/src/url_parse.o
  CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/googleurl/googleurl/src/url_parse_file.o
  CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/googleurl/googleurl/src/url_util.o
  LINK(host) out/Release/ssl_false_start_blacklist_process
flock: open: out/Release/linker.lock: No such file or directory
gmake: *** [out/Release/ssl_false_start_blacklist_process] Error 1
gmake: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/chromium.
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## thuglife (Oct 11, 2011)

Try the following,
`# setenv FLOCK`

This is weird though...


----------



## bluetick (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks, it worked.

I'm using portmaster for updates. I did try going into the /usr/ports/www/chromium to build but I had the same error.


----------

